# "Vendetta 330" 2 man scramble



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok guys just wanted to annnouce a first for us. We are doing our own shoot with the great folks at Cree Lake archery club. We are calling the shoot the Vendetta "Enforcer 330". It will be a 2 man scramble. In otherwords bring you best shooting bud and shoot a 30 target course and the best arrow at each target for your team will count. Example you shoot a 8 and your partner shoots a 10. You will mark down a 10 for that target. We will be scoring 5,8,10, center 11's and the twist is we are going to turn the 14's into lucky 13's. So if your partner or whoever shoots first gets at least a solid 10 then you are wide open to go for a 13. The shoot will be held on Sept. 1st at Cree Lake and will cost 40.00 per team. There will be a 50% paypack to the shooters and the other 50% will go to the club. The rest of the rules are simple......35 yard max for hunting class and 45 max open set-up. You can pair up with a open shooter also. (open guy and hunter guy can shoot together on same team just use different stakes.) As a bonus we at Vendetta Archery will be givng each person on the winning team a 100.00 certificate to use on our products. We hope to make this a annual event and have it grow bigger each year and also have more prizes to give away along with the cash. Should be a great time and if anyone wants more info please contact me or Bob Baird from Cree Lake. 

Jason


----------



## Barn Burner Strings (Sep 10, 2011)

Will yardage be known or unknown


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

unknown yardage.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Come on out Barn burner it will be a good time! I am working on trying to get a few door prizes as well.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Will be a great time guys!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Joe at Proline strings was kind enough to donate 2 sets of strings for the scramble to be given away. These strings are my personal favorite and are on both my bows. Joe is a great guy as well. Thanks so much Joe!!


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

sounds like it would be a great time. I will try to make it. thanks jason


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bullseye-rod (Jan 29, 2012)

Im there of course!


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

How. Late can we shoot i work till 1 then another hour to get there


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

As long as we need to be


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

we are still working on getting more door prizes. ot will be a good time!!!


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

bowtechog70 said:


> How. Late can we shoot i work till 1 then another hour to get there


just come on up and we will wait for ya, who are you gonna shoot with?


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

who im shooting with is a secrete bob. I will give you a hint hes so good i may never have to shoot an arrow for us to win.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

bowtechog70 said:


> who im shooting with is a secrete bob. I will give you a hint hes so good i may never have to shoot an arrow for us to win.


i'm not shootin w/ ya lol!!!


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

another hint initials are L M and hes from somewhere down south


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

no ideal brother, see you there :->


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Lisa Marie Presley????


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Is there a winner in each class or one over all winner?
Can yardage be dicussed between the two people per team?
What time does it start?
Will there be room for X-bows?
Just a few questions I've been hearing. Thanks.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hallsway said:


> Is there a winner in each class or one over all winner?
> Can yardage be dicussed between the two people per team?
> What time does it start?
> Will there be room for X-bows?
> Just a few questions I've been hearing. Thanks.


There is one overall winnner but we are paying back 3 places for 15 teams and anything above 15 teams we will pay top 5. Along with some random draw prizes......Yes yardage can be discussed between teamates. The teams that are shooting together will alternate shooting so you will have a chance to talk to your partner before you shoot after he or she does..... we ae starting around 7 and will stay as late as we need to .....as far as cross bows I really dont know as this is cree lakes targets and range so it will be up to him. I am guessing not but dont really know.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

ahcnc said:


> Lisa Marie Presley????


If so I am in for that round


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

bowtechog70 said:


> another hint initials are L M and hes from somewhere down south


levi morgan, how did u get that to happen haha


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

ive got connections bob


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Now I'm thinkin'...Liza Minelli......


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I have my partner and we'll be there and ready to shoot


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I'll even break out the Pink and White bow if it's all back together again by then


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

We're going for all 13's right Ray? Go big or go home!!!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Good news! My bow is back from Athens so I'll be shooting my pink and white bow for this shoot!!!


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

ahcnc said:


> Now I'm thinkin'...Liza Minelli......


lol!!!!!!


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

i am in process of checking on the crossbows
Thanks,
Bob baird


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

2 weeks till shoot time, it will be a fun shoot


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

This sounds like a awesome shoot and I wish I lived in your area.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Should be a hoot!! Looks like the HDRAT and I are gonna give it a go!!!!


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hallsway said:


> Is there a winner in each class or one over all winner?
> Can yardage be dicussed between the two people per team?
> What time does it start?
> Will there be room for X-bows?
> Just a few questions I've been hearing. Thanks.


this year we are not gonna have x-bows.
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## f166 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ahcnc tell Hdrat I'm going to get bob on my team


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Crap, I have to convert some arrows over. Glad I saw this post again. Sounds like a lot of people coming out to this one. Should be fun!


----------



## Polkat9000 (May 15, 2012)

wish we were closer bud sounds like a great time we will figure out a plan and try to traverse your way in future (TEAMDEATHKLUTCH)


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

f166 said:


> Ahcnc tell Hdrat I'm going to get bob on my team


Is that the famous Billy Bob JR. JR.?


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

hdrat said:


> Is that the famous Billy Bob JR. JR.?


His bow goes fast Mama....!!!!! Seems to always go left though.....


----------



## f166 (Oct 9, 2009)

I shoot to the right we will be good


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

gosh, now i wish i could shoot it lol!! it will be a great time.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I probably missed it in the posts but when is this shoot? How far is it from Colombus Indiana? I will be up there next weekend


----------



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

the shoot is Sept. 1st, it is just north of Kendallville which is about 3 1/2 hours north of Columbus. If you have the time to get up here it will be worth the drive. It is going to be a great shoot with some very good competition.


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

does the team have to be 1 open shooter and 1 hunter shooter? Or any two people?


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Any combo you choose to put together my friend....


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hallsway said:


> We're going for all 13's right Ray? Go big or go home!!!


That a boy Todd!!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Couple more days till the fun begins guys! Should be a great time for all. Cant wait


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

nickel shooter5 said:


> does the team have to be 1 open shooter and 1 hunter shooter? Or any two people?


any 2 people, hc is ibo rules, 12 in. stab, screw in points, fixed pins, if u have a slider sight it must be locked down and if u move it u will be dq'd. these are all questions i have been asked. 
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

what targets are we shooting I DONT want to shoot targets i wont be shooting at the IBO shoots. hahaha see you saturday mr. baird


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Can't wait until Saturday!! I have both of my Afflixtions dialed in and ready to eat some foam. Which one should I shoot.......


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

Sounds like its gonna be a good shoot with some good shooters headin that way!!! i just hope the weather holds out :nixon:


----------



## jhawk260 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah I'll be there to take out Ewell and his stacked team! They shot a sick score at Huntington last weekend in this format. Somebody has to take them out we're gonna give it a try!!lol


----------



## Polkat9000 (May 15, 2012)

Your lucky me n jeremy cant get to ya wed love to sweep the shoot and have you bow to the bow gods lmao woooooooooooooooooo sounds good j good luck


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

My partner and I will also be trying to take them out......


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

bowtechog70 said:


> what targets are we shooting I DONT want to shoot targets i wont be shooting at the IBO shoots. hahaha see you saturday mr. baird


you better bring some w/ ya, lol now shut up and shoot


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

jhawk260 said:


> Yeah I'll be there to take out Ewell and his stacked team! They shot a sick score at Huntington last weekend in this format. Somebody has to take them out we're gonna give it a try!!lol


i was trying to get ahold of u but didn't no how, i didn't know if u heard about this shoot, see u all sat.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

perdieu2011 said:


> Sounds like its gonna be a good shoot with some good shooters headin that way!!! i just hope the weather holds out :nixon:


Yeah Danny I hear of some good shooters coming. and yes you are right I hope rain holds off for sure!


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Sounds like rain LATER on Saturday...Should be good to go!!!!! Looks like it's gonna be a "Athens Fanboy" convention!!!!!:angel:


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

I got word that a EMS vehicle will be , not cause somebody might get a azz whoopin, but I can't find my back brace for ahcnc. After carrying me all day, he'll need a ride to the hospital to straighten out his back.


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

jfuller17 said:


> Yeah Danny I hear of some good shooters coming. and yes you are right I hope rain holds off for sure!


 Heck ya man....me and Ewell are gonna head up together...rain or shine!!! Ewell said some people are talkin smack lol.....its all good though.....gonna be a good time!!!!


----------



## bsuewell (Jan 12, 2007)

Just a few people gunning for us Danny... Sure there will be plenty of smack talk at the shoot too!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

bsuewell said:


> Just a few people gunning for us Danny... Sure there will be plenty of smack talk at the shoot too!


You know it Jason....lol. Missy has a "secret weapon" for a partner


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

A secret weapon huh?? Oh boy don't tell me Levi is coming


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Got 13 more targets to set tomorrow and then course will be ready. I think it will be a fun course and I hope everyone has fun at least.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

perdieu2011 said:


> A secret weapon huh?? Oh boy don't tell me Levi is coming


Could be Cara , as she is much closer


----------



## bsuewell (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm pumped


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

hdrat said:


> Could be Cara , as she is much closer


Thats True!! But we will see. I'd feel bad for beatn up on a couple women....:set1_punch: Buuuut i'd feel even worse if we got beatn up by a couple women...lol......jk....i'ts gonna be a blast!!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Rumor has it old "spot" is lingering in the woods for the shoot.........strangest thing I ever seen.


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

Hmmmmm......who would old spot be??? Do i know him??


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Wait til' your my age Perdieu....All I see are spots!!!!!!:angry:


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

lol....oh boy......i'm prolly not too far behind you!


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

nobody has seen spot, but u all will saturday, lol!!!! hope u all have a good time


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

ahcnc said:


> Wait til' your my age Perdieu....All I see are spots!!!!!!:angry:


Wait till he sees you'r . LOL, Hes in for a big surprise when he hits my age, and you too ,you young pup.LOL


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

coarse is set, see u all in the am


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Had a great time!!! Let's do this more often.....Congrats to Ewell/Perdieu....Gotta go eat my squirrel now!!!!!!:angel:


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Also had a good time considering the misshap.at target 7. Thanks Jason for letting me finish shooting you're bow, wasnt pretty, but it got the job done. Congrats to the Eweell and Perdieu team. Nice shooting.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

By the way ahcnc.. Nce shoot on the squirrel, looked like a 13 to me.


----------



## bsuewell (Jan 12, 2007)

Not a problem buddy, had a great time shooting with u guys


----------



## jhawk260 (Feb 2, 2009)

Having a hard time choking down this crow pie. Good shooting guys. Had a blast shooting the team format.


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

Thx Guys!! I had a blast.....Good shooting ewell! Had a great time shooting with Scott Harris and Doug Hill.....oh ya great shot on the second gator Scott :set1_cook2:


----------



## bsuewell (Jan 12, 2007)

Danny sorry if your back hurts from carrying me today!


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

*spelling error*

It was a TEAM effort buddy!!!! good shooting Jason!!!! Hey Fuller awesome shoot man!!! We need to shoot a few more like this.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Jason and Dan, great shooting! Bob and Jason, great course, hope there are many more of them in the future!!! It was a great time shooting with great friends!! My partner Todd Hall and I placed 4th with a final score of 323.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone, great shootin ewell and perdieu team, and congrat's to all the teams and thank u all for coming out today. i had a great time today and i'm glad everyone had fun. a big thanks goes out to scott ritchie and jason fuller for helping set the coarse up and run the shoot, a big thanks to sara fuller for helping w/ the computer smarts w/ the fliers and putting in names,scores and posting them on the web for us. if u liked this shoot then u will like this, next year the indiana triple crown will be a 2 man team triple crown, no one has done this that i know of and we will get all the rules up later in feb. if want tell us what u liked and didn't like. we can not make everyone happy but can do our best too. we will have scores posted soon,
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Results of the Enforcer 330....great shooting everyone! Hope all had fun!

1	Dan Perdue	340/13
Jason Ewell	

2	Nathen Heyerly	324/11
Abe Haines	

3	Rick Doering	324/7
Mathew Witt	

4	Ray Draper	323/7
Todd Hall	

5	Adam Smart	320/8
Ken Bolen	

6	Johnny Walthour	318/4
Tina Smith 

7	John Rathburn	318/3
Jerret Devlin	

8	John Handshoe	315/3
Paul Kimmel	

9	Doug Hill	311/7
Scott Harris	

10	Joe Handshoe	310/2
Burley Hall	

11	Ashely Walton	307/3
Todd Davis	

12	Rod Marcum	302/9
Mike Walton	

13	Scott Blankenship	300/1
Duane Compton	

14	Jason Terry	289/2
John Moreland 4th	

15	Rick Gay	288/0
Brandie Roberts	

16	Greg Baird	287/1
John Moreland 3	

17	Tom Martinez	285/1
Ken Mccartney	

18	Randy Saalfrank	276/0
Jermery Kemp	

19	Bill Jones	263/3
Roger Cain


----------



## Vendetta2 (Jan 27, 2011)

A big thanks to everyone who came out and support Vendetta Archery and Cree Lake Conservation Club. We are so glad that everyone had a good time, even if the arrows didnt always fly the right way.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Great job to all at Cree Lake and Vendetta archery!!!! 2-Man Team TC sounds like a great idea!!!! Something different just might be the spark that finally lights a fire under our Triple Crown again!
Can't wait....Count me in!!!!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Count me in as well for the 2 Man Team Triple Crown shoot


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes thanks to all the shooters that came out. I am very happy with the day. Congrats to Danny and Jason on the win. I hope to be doing more scrambles in the future. I think for the most part in went great. I know that we are new to the scramble and are always welcome to hear opinions to help make it better. We are learning as we go but want to make next year bigger and have more prizes to give away. The triple crown for next year going to a 2 man team event is what we believe will make it a better and more of a fun event to attend. Want to thank bob and coach and dwanyne for allowing us to hold the shoot at cree lake. Those guys were great and have a great place to shoot. Once again guys thanks so much for coming and look forward to doing it all again!!!

Jason


----------



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

Jason,
You also deserve a big thank you for the work and support that you and your wife gave to this shoot. I am looking forward to more of these shoots, was the most fun I had shooting all year. Great job to you, Bob and others involved on a great shoot.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Had a great time and it was fun with the scramble format. It really put a twist on the 3D game. Let me know of future events and I will get the word out from my shop.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hallsway said:


> Had a great time and it was fun with the scramble format. It really put a twist on the 3D game. Let me know of future events and I will get the word out from my shop.




Todd, I'll definitely partner up with you again. I had a blast shooting with you. If only I would've gone for a safe 11 instead of that 13 we would've been in 2nd place, oh well, it was still a blast


----------

